

Airbnb JavaScript Style Guide - jbranchaud
https://github.com/bevacqua/js

======
jbranchaud
Also worth noting is the big list of resources toward the bottom
([https://github.com/bevacqua/js#resources](https://github.com/bevacqua/js#resources)).

